# New sxs build , well sort of



## RYAN.

sold the rzr and bought this beauty, 88 samurai with ac heat getting out of the deep stuff and can fit my kids










plans as of now include, 7" SPOA lift, 6.5 transfer case gears, stock ring and pinion because when the go I'm gonna swap in some Toyota axles, 34" super swamper LTBs, and a 6K winch and she should be trail ready


----------



## brutepower95

Got some 34 terms or 32.5 mambas


----------



## RYAN.

ya that's gonna happen in the future but right now I'm looking at $1400 for street legal tires so that's gonna take a hunk out of my budget right now


----------



## brutepower95

Oh I get it you wanna be dual sport I thought it was a trail rig


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Dude brute tht rig is sweett!!!!!


----------



## crazybear

Yeah I have a 90 Sami with a spoa lift and 33 inch terms I love it!


----------



## RYAN.

built my front bumper today, gotta decide on a winch before I finish it


----------



## RYAN.

didn't quite like the look so modified the front bumper to work with it


----------



## RYAN.

didn't get a whole lot of interest in the post but I'll update, it's 90% done now 










changed up the paint a little got close to 7K in it and a lot of hours because I have done everything myself



















and one of my favorite parts, got a Harley Davidson 44mm screaming eagle to supply the gogo juice


----------



## adamwedge

Looks good. Going to be fun in that.


----------



## RYAN.

yes sir right now it's only 2" wider than a stock rzr S but I'm about to widen it 4" because my tires are hitting my leaf springs now, I've owned a 6" lifted rzr on 31s and so far it's pretty dead even with my rzr as far as enjoyment factor


----------



## crazybear

Very nice man I bet you love it I know I love my sami


----------



## DangerRanger13

thats pretty cool...nice job


----------



## RYAN.

crazybear said:


> Very nice man I bet you love it I know I love my sami



see your from bama, I am too. you ever go to Boggs and boulders?

---------- Post added at 10:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 AM ----------



DangerRanger13 said:


> thats pretty cool...nice job



thanks man turned out better than I expected it was supposed to be a cheap $3000 budget build but after I saw how much aftermarket support and how much improvements could be made I threw the budget out the window, I might also add it has a 187% GR


----------



## RYAN.

got the gear reduction in today

this is idling in 1st gear not to bad for a little 1300cc engine pulling 33s

samurai 6.5 transfer case rock crawled gears - YouTube


----------



## Polaris425

:rockn: very nice


----------



## RYAN.

well the build is complete except for my winch, 64" wide and should weigh around 2500lbs, if I can find some 14" wheels with the proper back spacing gonna throw some 32.5 outlaws on it, if not gonna put some 33" terms on the factory 15"

got about $6500 in it and a lot of hours


----------



## Polaris425

Cool!!


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## FuriousJ

brutepower95 said:


> Got some 34 terms or 32.5 mambas


 
That looks legit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bigeyes:


----------



## RYAN.

sadly I'm about to post it in the classifieds, need to buy a house


----------

